#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco ASR 920 4 Portas 10Gb

## sgnetararuama

Comprei um switch da cisco la fora e veio este roteador ASR 920 com 4 portas 10Gb.
Queria saber o seguinte, ele server para fazer BGP assim:
ENTRADA
2 Operadoras ( 2 Gigas cada Operadora )
1 PTT-RJ ( 10 Gigas de PTT )

Saida 
5 Provedores com full-routing
Trafego na media de 1 a 5 Gb.

Sera que ele aguenta este trafego todo, pois ja que o mesmo veio de presente, iria usar ele, hoje tenho uma CCR 1072 neste lugar.

----------


## Bruno

> Comprei um switch da cisco la fora e veio este roteador ASR 920 com 4 portas 10Gb.
> Queria saber o seguinte, ele server para fazer BGP assim:
> ENTRADA
> 2 Operadoras ( 2 Gigas cada Operadora )
> 1 PTT-RJ ( 10 Gigas de PTT )
> 
> Saida 
> 5 Provedores com full-routing
> Trafego na media de 1 a 5 Gb.
> ...


Não pelo fato de ele suportar apenas 20k de rotas 

de trafego o cara aguenta tranquilo 65GB mais 20k de rota é muito pouco

----------


## Bruno

> Comprei um switch da cisco la fora e veio este roteador ASR 920 com 4 portas 10Gb.
> Queria saber o seguinte, ele server para fazer BGP assim:
> ENTRADA
> 2 Operadoras ( 2 Gigas cada Operadora )
> 1 PTT-RJ ( 10 Gigas de PTT )
> 
> Saida 
> 5 Provedores com full-routing
> Trafego na media de 1 a 5 Gb.
> ...


tenho cenário um pouco maior que o seu rodando em um cisco 6509-E

----------


## Bruno

> Comprei um switch da cisco la fora e veio este roteador ASR 920 com 4 portas 10Gb.
> Queria saber o seguinte, ele server para fazer BGP assim:
> ENTRADA
> 2 Operadoras ( 2 Gigas cada Operadora )
> 1 PTT-RJ ( 10 Gigas de PTT )
> 
> Saida 
> 5 Provedores com full-routing
> Trafego na media de 1 a 5 Gb.
> ...


não quer vender o switch ?

----------


## diegonaster

Amigo vc tem o driver para acessar este swicth?

----------

